# TV not showing whole picture.



## Boomshae (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm trying to play Black Ops on my PS3 but I cant see the whole screen so I can't see ammo. I have a Standard Definition TV.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

Is the TV a picture tube (CRT) or LCD type? Many CRT TVs have a fair amount of overscan where the edges of the video "fall off" the edge of the tube. Does the TV have any user controls for the picture size and position?


----------



## Boomshae (Nov 30, 2010)

cwwozniak said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG.
> 
> Is the TV a picture tube (CRT) or LCD type? Many CRT TVs have a fair amount of overscan where the edges of the video "fall off" the edge of the tube. Does the TV have any user controls for the picture size and position?


It is a CRT. Yes, it has a menu like that put I can't find the one for horizontal because I fixed the vertical. My TV is old and it doesn't show the full name of the choices I forgot what the menu is called but to access it I press mute then press and hold it and press menu on the TV then an S shows up. After that I pres menu again and it shows HIT for Height I'm guessing when I press down on the channel it goes to VPOS then HPOS. HPOS is the horizontal position but I need to make it smaller and not change the position.My TV is a Toshiba.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Post the exact model number of your Toshiba TV and maybe someone here will be able to tell you if and how you can change the horizontal size.


----------



## Boomshae (Nov 30, 2010)

The model number is CF19H22.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I could only find user manuals on line for the Toshiba CF19H22 TV and they only show some picture quality user adjustments. It sounds like your Mute+Menu button action it loading some kind of service menu but I could not find any on-line documentation for it .


----------

